# Cockerpoo color combinations



## Anastasia (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, we have a cocker spaniel and are considering breeding cocker poos.
I felt that I might find out alot about cockerpoos on this site.
I was wondering , if we breed our solid black spaniel , (her mother was golden)
with a golden poodle what coulors may come out?
Also how can we tell if the puppies molt or not?
Thank you 
Anastasia


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

What do you Know about breeding?

what health tests have beeen done or going to be done on the parents, (make sure you actualy know what the result means, i resently heard of a breeder who tested her stud and bred them but didnt understand the results and is breeding a dog that is a carrier so every pup he produces is not a carrier of the condition ) 


are you prepared for her temprament to change during the pregnancy, which may or may not carry on after she has had the pups?

can you drop work at the drop of a had if she goes into labor?

if something goes wrong and you need to get her to the vets to save her or the pups can you aford the bill as normal pet insurance does not cover breeding?

if something did happen to her or she just couldnt produce milck(hapens in human so can happen in dogs) or maybe she just cant take to the pups, can you aford the time to feed every hour or so?

are you prpared for the amout of damege that a litter of 5-6 puppies can do to your home.?

are you going to vacinate and/or microchip the pups before they leave for new homes?

are you able to spend the time vetting owners, home checks, police checks etc?

if you cant find homes for every pup can you keep them ?

if one of the owners is having problems of family isues sor something that means they cand afored the time or money to keep the dog would you be able to take a pup back at almost a year old or older top either keep or find a new home for.?

to me breeding is a masive responsobilaty, that needs more reserch thant most people seem to put in, and more time than people seem to think. some people just see pound sines knowing how much they payed for their own pup. 

as for colour i think you need to look further back. you might need to k now that colours her siblings werer and the colours of siblings in her mum and dads litters same for the poodle stud. but from what i have herd the black geen is very dominant so you might get more blacks.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I am experienced with breeding dogs in the past.
I also found out that the nose and pad colors can help in determining hereditary colours.Does anybody know how to tell if the F1 puppies molt or not and how to tell at what age you can be sure?
Thanks Anastasia


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If I were considering breeding a litter I am afraid colour would not be top of my list, I would put all my efforts and research into producing a healthy litter.
Also if I wanted to buy a puppy, good health testing in the parents would be the first thing I would be looking for, colour wouldn't figure too much in the search.

All dogs shed to some extent, it is just cockapoos are very low shedding. F1 s are pretty predictable coat wise, as you breed F2,3 etc I think there is more chance of a throw back pup, being more cocker and so moulting. I am sure a breeder a breeder will know much more.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I agree with Karen. Colour is definitely not important to me. I would rther see that the parent dogs had the relavent health tests carried out before breeding.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Also I think it's hard to guess something like colour! Vincents mum is a brown and white cocker spaniel, dad is a black poodle and Vincent is chocolate, as was all of his brothers and sisters. But the same breeder bred Vincents mums sister at the same time, and ended up with black, choccie and apricot pups!

I agree with the comments above, I admit we were looking for a choccie pup but if we had seen a different colour and loved the pup we wouldn't care about the colour


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it's about 6 weeks when you see the coat properly? A thicker wavier/curlier coat is generally less likely to shed as much I think, & a straighter coat is more likely. There are a couple of breeders on here who will know more.
I hope all the relevant checks are done, not sure what colours they will produce as it can always vary 
Good luck


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you to everybody who replied.
It was lovely to read all of your responses. 
Regards Anastasia


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle is a tri parti - fading from black to Brown and silver - I call her my traffic light!
Her Mm was a Golden cocker and her Dad an Apricot Poodle - so colour is a mystery! 
Good luck with your breeding - not an easy job but it must be very rewarding x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Although colour may not be important i have to be the first to admit i find colour and genetics fascinating.providing all the important health checks,eye tests etc are done first which am sure they are then i would look further in to mum and dads colour back ground to see what colours both carry.for example both have to carry choc for there to be choc pups,if black and tan is in the cocker side then theres a chance you could have pups that colour but most of the time its a big surprise.good luck xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am with Mandy on this one .. when breeding after health and compatible temperaments... colour is the fun part, and even the most experienced breeders can be surprised by a recessive colour gene ... its all part of the fun .. my only advice would be not to breed for colour, breed for health and character .. and enjoy it, good luck ... 

Credit to breeders, when it is done well, it is hard work and is not just about putting two dogs together and hoping for the best


----------

